# Tagging



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 15, 2020)

When I hit the @ and start to type someone's name, they pop up as usual. When I click their name it puts it there. But when I hit space or return, it only shows what I typed and not their name to tag them. It did this before and now it's doing it again. Anybody else have that problem. I don't remember what I did to fix it. I looked back in this thread and don't see if I posted about it.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 15, 2020)

Mods, this should have went to the bug thread I believe


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2020)

@Eric Rorabaugh it works for me, I think it's just you!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Dec 15, 2020)

@Eric Rorabaugh works for me 

how many tags do you think we can get for @Eric Rorabaugh

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 15, 2020)

Oh lord!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 15, 2020)

@Er I have the same problem. @ripjack13 had the same problem earlier, but I don't remember if there was some sort of fix or not.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 15, 2020)

Well, @Eric Rorabaugh I get the same thing you get. I'm running Windows 10 Pro with FireFox.

EDIT: trying it again today, @Eric Rorabaugh --- DAMN! This time hitting enter worked! It's the signature gremlins, I tell you.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

Still doing this on my end. Unless I start typing it, hit the name and hit post. If I try to type anything after it, it only shows the letters I typed not the full name. Also, I used to hit the button to see who rated "eye candy" or "agree" etc. Now nothing happens. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh 

Nope


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

Try doing it again. After you hit my name, don't hit enter and type something immediately after


----------



## Tony (Jan 26, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh here you go.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

WTH! If I type @ and ton then click tony it shows like it should. Then I try to type something, here's what it looks like.
@tonnow see what it does

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 26, 2021)

@Tony Hey did it work? @Nubsnstubs (in Tucson).... It worked for me............. Jerry (in Tucson)


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

I'm giving up on it


----------



## phinds (Jan 26, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh it works ok for me


----------



## Maverick (Jan 26, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh hitting enter or selecting the name via mouse works for me


----------



## trc65 (Jan 26, 2021)

Doesn't work for me. If you backspace over it after it messes up, then it works. @Eric Rorabaugh *rbut* then it adds on the last letter you typed in the name on to the next word you type.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

All I do is from my phone. Computer don't work now so...


----------



## Maverick (Jan 26, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh from my phone


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

No friggin clue


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

Logged out and back in...still! Heck with it


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jan 26, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Logged out and back in...still! Heck with it


It's the Javelina gods getting back at you calling them "targets" in that picture I posted in another thread. Until you apologize to them, you will have that problem.  ..........Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Maverick (Jan 26, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Logged out and back in...still! Heck with it



Have you tried turning your phone off and back on? Sometimes that will fix some underlying issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

Yep. Several times


----------



## Maverick (Jan 26, 2021)

Well, I am out of ideas...other than throwing that one down, stomping on it a few times and buying another one.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trc65 (Jan 26, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh, think I might have it figured out. Try going to your keyboard settings, then _smart typing_, then turn off _auto spacing_. 

At least right now it seems to work for me.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 26, 2021)

Nope. Same thing


----------



## trc65 (Jan 26, 2021)

It just stopped working for me, must have been a fluke the one time it did work.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 27, 2021)

I have no clue about this. It does it to me as well. Not all the time, but enough to piss me off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2021)

This new feature of yours @ripjack13 is really pissing me off. The only work around I have found @Eric Rorabaugh is after you click on the name of the tagie I have to hit the space key. Notice the double space after the tagged.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 14, 2021)

Just tried that. Here is what it looks like after I type don and then click your name from the list....
@Don 
It still doesn't work for me


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2021)

I have no control over it. It's the software. Matt tried to do stuff but can't seem to find the snafu with it.
Just gotta deal with it till the next update because xenforo said they have no plans to update this version so the fixes will go into play on the next version. We're SOL til then....


----------



## Tony (Mar 14, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh this is on my phone.


----------



## vegas urban lumber (Mar 14, 2021)

@Don Ratcliff
works for me

@Eric Rorabaugh


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 14, 2021)

All y'all....bite me! Still won't work for me

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 14, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> All y'all....bite me! Still won't work for me


Does the same thing for me on my droid.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 14, 2021)

@Eric Rorabaugh Works okay for me! Chuck


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 14, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Mar 14, 2021)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> View attachment 205241


You big crybaby. ............ Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 14, 2021)

Apparently they want us gone @Eric Rorabaugh 

If I go so does @Wildthings because we are like one!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 14, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If I go so does @Wildthings because we are like one big pain in the butt...


Fixed your post.

Reactions: Funny 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 14, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Apparently they want us gone @Eric Rorabaugh
> 
> If I go so does @Wildthings because we are like one!


peas in a pod!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 15, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> Fixed your post.


Kind of abuse of power there, don'tcha think?...

I would ask @Tony For A ruling here but we all know his long standing issues with @Wildthings so I won't bring that wrath down on mini me. Guess I just have to learn to accept this oligarchy of WB...

:beach:

TGFMM
(THANK GOD FOR MY MOAT)

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Kind of abuse of power there, don'tcha think?...
> 
> I would ask @Tony For A ruling here but we all know his long standing issues with @Wildthings so I won't bring that wrath down on mini me. Guess I just have to learn to accept this oligarchy of WB...
> 
> ...


Technically no. I was fixing an error on the user's (Yours) post, via my reply option. But then I could have just edited your actual post but decided not to, that would be the abuse of power. I don't like to do that. I used to correct Kevin's spelling and everyone else's, but I got the wrath of mini Irish Texan on me. I had told him I was just trying to be helpful, but He said to leave them be unless they asked to fix em. So, I don't do that no mores. No oligarchy here, but certainly plenty of malarky.
Speaking of mini, I didn't know you had a clone made? are you referring to @Wildthings, because you and he are one? or about @Tony, because he says he's part Hawaiian?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2021)

FYI, the AAW forum just switched over to the XenForo software and guess who has this same problem tagging over there. @chrisf is the forum admin over there, and just joined here. After I mentioned the tagging problem, he suggested I install a third party keyboard app and see if that helped solve the problem. I will try that a little later tonight.

@ripjack13 Marc, aren't you running a third party keyboard, or at least tried one when the problem first occurred?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Mar 15, 2021)

@ripjack13 @Eric Rorabaugh I just switched to the GBoard keyboard at the suggestion of @chrisf the system admin at the AAW forum, and now tagging seems to be working fine!


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2021)

trc65 said:


> FYI, the AAW forum just switched over to the XenForo software and guess who has this same problem tagging over there. @chrisf is the forum admin over there, and just joined here. After I mentioned the tagging problem, he suggested I install a third party keyboard app and see if that helped solve the problem. I will try that a little later tonight.
> 
> @ripjack13 Marc, aren't you running a third party keyboard, or at least tried one when the problem first occurred?



I have smart keyboard pro.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2021)

Samsung keyboard does the same crap....


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 15, 2021)

I just downloaded the gboard. It works. But its too tall for my screen even set on short. But, i did find a setting to quickly change between boards. So that'llwork for me....

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------

